# Portable shooting bench.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I have wanted a shooting bench since I don't know when. One wet rainy January day last winter I did a search on the web and found the plans for a booger bench.

I built it in just an hour or so minus the heavy coats of stain. 
I had gotten some scrap OSB from some home builders so the top cost me nothing. The stain is berh OOPs from Home Deopt $5.00 a gallon and the folding table legs I got at Lowe's with a christmas gift card I had gotten. I have seen the folding legs at places like ACO hardware stores, Home Depot and they cost about the same $18.00 to $20.00.










you would think the balance point would be at the front but it isn't, it's at the second rear set of hand holds.

It is very stable I have found too. One of my left handed friends likes it since it is either or.



















A couple days latter I built a prototype rifle rest. I had planed on doing one with metal when things thawed out so I could search my scrap pile but as you know the best laid of plans some times never happen. This wood one does work though and isn't heavy like a metal one.

Like I said search for booger bench for the plans.

 Al


----------



## countrymech (Nov 28, 2005)

Very COOOOLLLLLL!!!!!!!!


----------

